# Everyone has to start somewhere



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

So ive decided to start writing a journal to record my progress to hopefully show that you dont allways have to be the skinny one of the group, it just takes hard work and a hell of a lot of eating!

I started training around a year ago to try and improve my strength and contitioning for rock climbing. Luckily i work with forum member C.Hill so was able to start gleaning alot of information on training from him. This did improve my strength for climbing which was great........for a while

Ive allways been the skinny one of the group and no matter what i eat i never put on weight and had resigned to the fact that i was going to be skinny for the rest of my life......or so i thought

Chris convinced me that anyone can get bigger as long as you eat enough and train hard by showing me some pictures of him before he started training, he was skinnier than i was!!!

So after having a serious look at my diet after some help and research im now steadily gaining weight and getting stronger by the week. This journal is an account of my progress.

Stats:

Currently 10st5lbs 5'10"

Best main lifts:

Deadlift 150kg x 1, 130kg x 6

Squat 85kg x 8

OHP 42.5kg x 8

DB Bench Press 30kg x 8

Current Shape


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

At your weight those lifts are decent mate, and you've got a great base to start from, very difficult to judge as body thickness is obviously something you'll be looking to add at your weight.

There is no such thing as not being able to gain weight, it is really very simple, just eat like f*ck.

Wash everything down with milk for a month and then tell me you haven't gained weight!

What is your workout routine going to be then?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Today i trained arms:

Dipps - 10x BW, 9x BW+10kg, 10x BW+10kg, 10x BW+10kg

BB Curls - 8x 20kg, 8x 25kg, 8x 25kg+2dsw, 8x 25kg+2dsw

Incline Skull crush - 12x 10kg+bar, 10x 12.5kg+bar, 10x 15kg+bar, 12x 15kg+bar

Hammer curls - (12x 12kg)x 3

Cable pushdowns - 12x 6p, 12x 7p, 12x 7p, 12x 7p+ds 6x 4p

Arm curl machine - 15 x 12kg, 15x 14kg, 15x 12kg

Forearm rollers - 2 lengths forward, 2 lengths back


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

150kgs deadlift is insane at your bodyweight and stage of your training...take care a lower back injury is the very worst thing that can happen to you....just saying.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> At your weight those lifts are decent mate, and you've got a great base to start from


Cheers matey!

Currently im doing a 5day split:

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Back

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Arms

Saturday - Legs

With regards to eating, force feeding is something you have to get used to if you are naturally skinny!

The last few weeks ive been trying to eat around 3500kcals a day 40/40/20, its just the wekends i find hard because of not being in the work routine!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

justin case said:


> 150kgs deadlift is insane at your bodyweight and stage of your training...take care a lower back injury is the very worst thing that can happen to you....just saying.


Niceone mate, yeh im lucky ive got a good tutor in C.Hill! seen so many people deadlifting badly at my old gym, you go over to them with some suggestions and they just grunt at you! Students!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

As said above mate good strength for your weight, it'll do you well having someone experienced to help you out and listen to. Consistency day in day out is key its a marathon this game!

Good luck with your goals :thumbup1:


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Good luck with your goals :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

good luck, you've got a good base to build on 150 dead lift is v impressive for your weight


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello mate! Welcome to the forum and fair play for putting pics up! Have your first rep!lol gonna look a lot different in a few months!

Hope your not laying in bed to late today gotta heavy leg session soon!!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Heavy leg session today, got a new back squat PB woop!

Squats - Bar x 8, 60kg x 6, 70kg x 7, 80kg x 6, 100kg x 4(PB)

Lunges along the river bank outside(in steps forward) - BW x 10, 25kg x 20, 40kg x 20, 25kg x 24, 35kg x 20

Lying ham curls - 35kg x 12, 40kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 20kg x 12

Standing calf raise machine - 16 x 8p, 12 x 12p, 6 x 17p, 6 x 17p, 20 x 5p

Quad extensions - 10 x 2p, 12 x 3p, 12 x 4p

Walked out of the gym like John Wayne, the lunges really take it out of you!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

A fellow skinny fvcker! Nice one. Subbed mate. Good luck!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> A fellow skinny fvcker! Nice one. Subbed mate. Good luck!


haha cheers mate, theres not many of us on here - were rarer than the girls haha - gota stick together!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Trained chest on monday and back with extra calves today, feeling really drained now, need a good long kip! luckily ive got a cushty sitting down day at college tomorrow

Chest:

Incline db press - 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 22.5kg x 8

Bent over cable flys - 2p x 12, 3p x 12

Upward cable flys - 1p x 12, 1p x 12

Weight loaded chest press - 20kgps x 10, 20kgps x 10, 20kgps x 13, 20kgps x 12

Machine flys - 4p x 15, 6p x 9, 5p x 15

Downward cable flys - 2p x 15

Dips - bw x 10, bw x 8, bw x 7

Back:

Deadlifts - 60kg x 8, 100kg x 6, 120kg x 6, 130kg x 5, 110 x 9, 120kg x 8

Low pulley close grip rows - 6p x 12, 8p x 12, 8p x 12, 10p x 12

Hammer grip pulldowns - 9p x 10, 12p x 10, 10p x 30 burnout

Cable lat pulldown - 4p x 12, 6p x 12, 6p x 8

Reverse cable flys - 3p x 12, 4p x 12

Calf raises - 8p x 12, 12p x 12, 12p x 12

got a couple of photos of my back after as never have seen photos of my back, kinda pleased!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Trained chest on monday and back with extra calves today, feeling really drained now, need a good long kip! luckily ive got a cushty sitting down day at college tomorrow
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...


nice work

just need to get a bit of mass on mate :thumbup1:


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

TG123 said:


> nice work
> 
> just need to get a bit of mass on mate :thumbup1:


cheers bud, yeh trying as hard as i can to eat as much as i can!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Your so sexy!


----------



## Mark. (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll defo be following this, I'm 5' 11" and 140lbs will keep me motivated watching you progress too


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

You look like me when I started !

Keep it going mate - good things for us skinny feckers is we dont have to do hours of tedious cardio


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice work mate.

How much are you eating?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice work mate.
> 
> How much are you eating?


Thanks matey, im eating around 3600 calories a day, gradually upping the kcals. I wil post a diet breakdown later when i can get to my laptop!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Mark. said:


> I'll defo be following this, I'm 5' 11" and 140lbs will keep me motivated watching you progress too


Sweet thanks mate! Keep a workout and food diary, i found it helps you keep track of things! Get the kcals in, eating is the most important thing for us skinny ones!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> You look like me when I started !
> 
> Keep it going mate - good things for us skinny feckers is we dont have to do hours of tedious cardio


Haha yes i hate cardio but i dont think its good to neglect it! il have to start doing some soon!

Your avi gives me hope!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Haha yes i hate cardio but i dont think its good to neglect it! il have to start doing some soon!
> 
> Your avi gives me hope!


You want a square black face?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

So trained shoulders yesterday, will be training on my own for a couple of weeks now as my training partner will be on his honeymoon.

Shoulders:

Seated db shoulder press - 15kg x 8, 22.5kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 22.gkg x 8

Seated smith mill press - 30kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Cheat 1 arm side raises - 2x 12.5kg x 15 each side

Bent over db rear flys - 3 x 8kg x 10

Seated front raises - 2x 8kg x 8

Face pulls - 3x 3p x 15

Really happy at my progress whilst training with someone else, have to see how i get on on my own for the next couple of weeks! Diet breakdown coming soon!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

So due to lack of time ive done 3 sessions since last post but havnt put them up yet so here goes! arms friday - happy with that sesh but ran out of time, legs sunday - day after the wedding so not my best but still got 2 reps out of 100kg squat, happy with that. chest today which was gd.

Arms

Dipps - bw x 10, (+10kg x 10) x 2, +15kg x 10. After upright dipps to focus on my tris I find that the botom of my breast plate bone hurts, does anyone else get this?

Straight bar curls - 25kg x 8, (27.5kg x 8) x 2, 25kg x 8

Incline skull crush(all plus bar) - 10kg x 12, (15kg x 10) x 2

Db Hammer curls - 12.5kg x 10, 12.5kg x 12

Diddnt get a chance to do pushdowns, curling bar or forearm rollers but still got a gd burn!

Legs

Squats - 20kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 6, 90kg x 4, 100kg x 2

Walking lunges - (37kg x 20) x 3

Calf extensions - (60kg x 12) x 3

2ft jump ups - 12 reps x 2 sets

Quad extensions - 30kg x 8, (35kg x 8) x 2

Ham curl machine - 25kg x 8, (30kg x 8) x 2

Chest

Incline db press - 10kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, (27.5kg x 8) x 2

Bent over cable flys - 2p x 12, (3p x 12) x 2

Upward cable flys - (1p x 12) x 2

Weight loaded chest press - (20kgps x 12) x 2

Machine flys - 5p x12, 6p x 10

Really pleased ive started charting my progress although the guys at the gym take the **** out of my note book and writing everything i do there down haha i will be the one making charted progress!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

keep it up mate, dont be afraid to change you workout, change it every 6 weeks hiogh reps, low reps, 3 sets, 5 sets!! find what works for you and keep progressing!!

finding what works best is the way foward mate!!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> keep it up mate, dont be afraid to change you workout, change it every 6 weeks hiogh reps, low reps, 3 sets, 5 sets!! find what works for you and keep progressing!!
> 
> finding what works best is the way foward mate!!


thanks for the advice bud!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Keep it up mate! Especially the lunges and deadlifts!!! And stick to the program I wrote you!! Fcuk the db front raises off, heavy db shoulder press and incline db press' will take care of them!

I wanna see you squatting 100kg for 6 reps at least when I'm back, get one of the lads to spot you and scream at you, it'll work 

See you soon bud! Have fun building cylinder heads at work whilst I'm burning in the sun


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Keep it up mate! Especially the lunges and deadlifts!!! And stick to the program I wrote you!! Fcuk the db front raises off, heavy db shoulder press and incline db press' will take care of them!
> 
> I wanna see you squatting 100kg for 6 reps at least when I'm back, get one of the lads to spot you and scream at you, it'll work
> 
> See you soon bud! Have fun building cylinder heads at work whilst I'm burning in the sun


Haha im on strip now mate, more punishment! Pulled 130 x 7 yesterday with perfect form! Have to see what i can do on the 100 x 6! Cushty college nandos day today!


----------



## lao20 (Oct 10, 2012)

hi m8 i need info for sd matrix is it ok for me to just take them with milk thistle and after i have finishe go on tresosterone ? my m8 said he done it that way and it was fine just need info please it my first time ???


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry bud i dont know much abou




t pro hormones, try posting in the pro hormone or aas threads! All i do know is that u might need an eastrogen suppressant and some form of pct, just because they are legal dosent mean they dont have sides or alter your hormone balance. The milk thistle is to take care of your liver, it wont do anything about excess eastrogen or hpt shutdown or testy shutdown. Do your research in reading the threads in this forum!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lao20 said:


> hi m8 i need info for sd matrix is it ok for me to just take them with milk thistle and after i have finishe go on tresosterone ? my m8 said he done it that way and it was fine just need info please it my first time ???


milk thistle has been proven pointless, why would you finish on superdrol then go on test? science me. and dont listen to ur mate lol

josh thats really surprising u deadlift 150kg @ about 65k.. thats good!  , how old are you?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> milk thistle has been proven pointless, why would you finish on superdrol then go on test? science me. and dont listen to ur mate lol
> 
> josh thats really surprising u deadlift 150kg @ about 65k.. thats good!  , how old are you?


Look Itsasecret, his mate said it was ok so don't question him!!!! 

Josh is 34.


----------



## lao20 (Oct 10, 2012)

what do you sujest to take with sd then i need proper advice dont trust my m8 lol ????


----------



## lao20 (Oct 10, 2012)

plus i dont want to start something and not finish the course properly


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lao20- start your own thread. Or google 'sd matrix ukmuscle', gold mine of information, saves clogging joshys journal up


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> milk thistle has been proven pointless, why would you finish on superdrol then go on test? science me. and dont listen to ur mate lol
> 
> josh thats really surprising u deadlift 150kg @ about 65k.. thats good!  , how old are you?


Ah cheers mate, 150 is my best pull to date! Im 22 and yeh like i said i dont know much about ph or aas and this thread is not the place to ask


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> milk thistle has been proven pointless, why would you finish on superdrol then go on test? science me. and dont listen to ur mate lol
> 
> josh thats really surprising u deadlift 150kg @ about 65k.. thats good!  , how old are you?


niceone buddy, 150 is best pull to date - hovering around the 130 mark for reps! im 22 by the way not 34 as chris said! cheeky fecker!!

As for the milk thistle thanks for the info, as i said i dont know alot about ph or aas just that you need to do your research before you take them and that research means finding the information for yourself by looking not just posting a question and hoping someone with some knowledge looks at it and has time to write you an essay


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

So now all the random questions and posts are cleared up ive got a chance to post my back session from yesterday!

Back

Deadlifts - 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 110kg x 8, 120kg x 8, 130kg x 7(PB whoop!)

Low pulley close grip pulldowns - 6p x 12, 8p x 12, 10p x 12, 12p x 12

Hammer grip pull downs - 7p x 12, 10p x 12, 10p x 12

Cable pulley lat pulldowns - 4p x 12, (6p x 12) x 2

Machine hg rows - (20kg ps x 8) x 2

Reverse machine flys - (4p x 8) x3


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

So just had to quit my shoulder session half way through db mill press ok but on last set of seated smith mill press somthing felt funny, shooting pains in my neck whenever I move my head and pain in my left shoulder blade. Will check if shoulder has droped when i get home Not sure what's happened but quite worried any ideas?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I had something similar recently. Pain was extreme at the slightest movement and my neck was fixed to the left with a sloped shoulder. If it sounds similar... then i was told it was torticollis. Still syruggling to get rid of it.

Good deadlifting mate. About the same as myself. I haven't tried a one repper though but that gives me an idea of what i could maybe hit.

Whats your barbell bench at?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I had something similar recently. Pain was extreme at the slightest movement and my neck was fixed to the left with a sloped shoulder. If it sounds similar... then i was told it was torticollis. Still syruggling to get rid of it.
> 
> Good deadlifting mate. About the same as myself. I haven't tried a one repper though but that gives me an idea of what i could maybe hit.
> 
> Whats your barbell bench at?


Cheers mate, think I'm just gna rest up for the rest of the week! I haven't barbell benched in ages, usually db or incline db, hopefully gna start inclining the 30s next week! In ur log u say ur eating 2500kcals, do u not think that is a bit low for gaining mass?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

good base mate


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Cheers mate, think I'm just gna rest up for the rest of the week! I haven't barbell benched in ages, usually db or incline db, hopefully gna start inclining the 30s next week! In ur log u say ur eating 2500kcals, do u not think that is a bit low for gaining mass?


Yeah i pretty much always pressed dumbbells previously also so i feel a bit unstable with a bar still. I think its because one sides stronger than the other.

I'm currently on 2600ish mate and went from 140ish to 154lbs so far with those cals and even at that i've gained some fat. I've tried 3000 before and got upto 12stone but i added on mostly fat. So i cut and now i'm trying again. Everyone is different though. I sit in an office all day and do very little cardio at present. When my weight begins to stall i'll increase it slightly again.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Yeah i pretty much always pressed dumbbells previously also so i feel a bit unstable with a bar still. I think its because one sides stronger than the other.
> 
> I'm currently on 2600ish mate and went from 140ish to 154lbs so far with those cals and even at that i've gained some fat. I've tried 3000 before and got upto 12stone but i added on mostly fat. So i cut and now i'm trying again. Everyone is different though. I sit in an office all day and do very little cardio at present. When my weight begins to stall i'll increase it slightly again.


ah right yeh i suppose everyones metabolism is different, think it is my trap that is causing my neck to hurt, ill have to see how it is tomorrow!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Got up this morning, trap and neck stil painful, paracetamol seems to numb the sharp pain but not the dull ache! hopefully it wil sort itself out?! Just as i was starting to approach 11 stone lean for the first time n'all


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mate I'm gutted for you about your neck/trap! What set/rep was you at on the smith press? Was it a heavy working set or higher rep/warmup? Smiths can be naughty if your hand position isn't correct. You didn't over-do the single arm db raises before did you?

Would be worth starting a thread up in the injury section for some top advice 

Until then just take it easy mate, rest up and keep banging the food down!

Get Ellie to massage it gently or something? It'll get better with time.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Mate I'm gutted for you about your neck/trap! What set/rep was you at on the smith press? Was it a heavy working set or higher rep/warmup? Smiths can be naughty if your hand position isn't correct. You didn't over-do the single arm db raises before did you?
> 
> Would be worth starting a thread up in the injury section for some top advice
> 
> ...


last heavy set @35kg, think my grip might have been to close or the seat was at a funny angle, not really sure what happened really, top of my shoulder/neck/trap felt funny and then neck started hurting. nope hadnt got to doing the side raises. the sharp pain feels like a trapped nerve........any ideas?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Firstly Id like to say Im enjoying this journal and you lifts are very impressive, I like your approach to training and I hope you reach your goals.

I had a similar injury myself in my rhomboid, mine was caused by bent over row and made it painful to move my head. I took ibuprofen to reduce the swelling and rested for a couple of days.I also used a hot cold shower technique to reduce the pain. Simply position the shower on the painfull area and turn the temp down as cold as you can for about a min then turn the temp up high for a min, repeat a few times. I think the cold reduces the swelling and the warm increases blood flow to repair the dammage.Might be worth a try.

I find the smith machine can be a little hit and miss and if you dont get the seat positioned just right it can put preasure on your joints. I find that barbell and dumbells allow my body to move more freely along its own natural path but I do find I can push myself harder on the smith. Must be a safety thing.

I hope your injury clears up soon.

I know Milky had a similar problem so it may be worth asking him.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Firstly Id like to say Im enjoying this journal and you lifts are very impressive, I like your approach to training and I hope you reach your goals.


Thanks aad that really means alot!

Got up this morning to less pain in general, sharp pains are less common in my general movement and when they do come they are less stabbing which is good! Dont think ill be using the smith for a while, ill have to use a standard barbell press instead.

Really want to go and train legs today but i have a sneaky feeling that the bar will aggravate my neck/trap, disappointing!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Thanks aad that really means alot!
> 
> Got up this morning to less pain in general, sharp pains are less common in my general movement and when they do come they are less stabbing which is good! Dont think ill be using the smith for a while, ill have to use a standard barbell press instead.
> 
> Really want to go and train legs today but i have a sneaky feeling that the bar will aggravate my neck/trap, disappointing!


Leg press/lying ham curls/quad extensions- NO EXCUSES


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

So after a week of rest im going to the gym later, bit aprehensive but just gota see how it goes...


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> So after a week of rest im going to the gym later, bit aprehensive but just gota see how it goes...


Good luck mate. KO it!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just take it nice and easy and focus on form not weight, if it starts to hurt stop.

During recovery Iv heard of people slowing the reps down and reducing the weight. Somethig to do with time under tension ?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Just take it nice and easy and focus on form not weight, if it starts to hurt stop.
> 
> During recovery Iv heard of people slowing the reps down and reducing the weight. Somethig to do with time under tension ?


thanks for the advice but would that not increase the time under tension as your moving the weight slower but decrease the stress in the joint/tendons which i admit is a good thing


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

so first day back, trained arms as per usual for a friday.

Cable push downs - 5p x 12, 5p x 12, 7p x 12, 8p x 12, 8p x 12

BB curls(all plus bar) - 10kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Incline skull crush(all plus bar) - 10kg x 12, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Incline db hammer curls - (10kg x 10) x 3

Dipps (bw x 10) x 3

shoulder is feeling ok, just gota keep an eye on it!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice workout, nice and simple (just like me). Lots of people go crazy on arms and maybe do a little too much but I would say what you did was just about right.

Glad the shoulder held out.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok so I've been a bit I'll with a cold and lazy fora week but you've got to rest sometime! Back to normal on Monday with a chest session. Shoulder now feels back to normal properly which is good and I've now got an iPhone with tapatalk so no more laborious laptop for me!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Laborious you.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I only use the i-pod as it has a built in auto spell correct (my spelling is shocking). The only problem is it wont let me upload photos so I have to use the laptop for that.

Im glad your feeling better and sometimes your body needs a rest to recover, you just need to come back stronger and hit the weights hard next week.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Back

Dead lifts; 60kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 120kg x 8, 130kg x 6

Cg t bar rows; 40kg x 10 x 4

Wg t bar rows; 40kg x 8 x3

Cg cable rows; 8p x 8, 8p x 10, 8p x 12

Still a bit ill but had a good session, feeling the lack of sleep because of coughing fits ect. Hopefully have a gd night tonight!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I only use the i-pod as it has a built in auto spell correct (my spelling is shocking). The only problem is it wont let me upload photos so I have to use the laptop for that.
> 
> Im glad your feeling better and sometimes your body needs a rest to recover, you just need to come back stronger and hit the weights hard next week.


I think you can add photos with ios6 and the new version of tapatalk, if I open up the box to wright a post there is a few icons above the keyboard which you can use to add photos to a post!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im just getting too old for all this technology :confused1: I just get to grips with one thing then something new arrives.

Nice back session, deadlifts look strong :thumbup1:

Do you reset after each rep or just bang them out. I only ask because I used to do mine quickley by just letting the weight touch the floor for a split seccond and then pull up again and this lead to groin injury. Now I reset for every rep and the problem has gone, I cant lift as much weight but the exercise feel 100% better.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Im just getting too old for all this technology :confused1: I just get to grips with one thing then something new arrives.
> 
> Nice back session, deadlifts look strong :thumbup1:
> 
> Do you reset after each rep or just bang them out. I only ask because I used to do mine quickley by just letting the weight touch the floor for a split seccond and then pull up again and this lead to groin injury. Now I reset for every rep and the problem has gone, I cant lift as much weight but the exercise feel 100% better.


Haha technology eh! I don't bounce the weight, I pause at the bottom but keep the tension on. Know what I mean jellybean!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Shoulders

Cable side raises; 1p x 15, 2p x 15

Seated db press; 15kg x 10, 22.5kg x 8, 22.5kg x 5, 17.5kg x 8. Keeping the weights within my limits to prevent further injury.

Seated machine press; 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Db side raise; 8kg x15, 12.5kg x 10, drop sets until fail

Rear delt fly machine; 2p x 10 x 3

Shrugs; 70kg x 10, 70kg x 15, 110kg x 8 rest pause 70kg x 8

Cable crunches; 8p x 15 x 3


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Heavy leg session today, got a squat on aswell! Happy meeeeee!

Legs

Squats; bar x10, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 6, 80kg x 6, 90kg x 6, 100kg x 6!!!! Pb whoop!!!

Leg press; 80kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 120kg x 14

Hack squat; 60 kg x 8

Prone ham curl; 3p x 12, 5p x 12

Quad extension; 4p x 12, 5p x 12

Calf raises; 80kg x 12


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Like it!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Heavy leg session today, got a squat on aswell! Happy meeeeee!
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


Nice one. Much are you weighing now mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely squatting today mate! Was Impressed with the 100x6!

Getting stronger every session mate keep it up.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice one. Much are you weighing now mate?


Hovering around 10st9 to 10st11


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Hovering around 10st9 to 10st11


That's impressive. Your big lifts seem to be around the same as mines. You're a few lbs lighter though.

Do you lift any of your sets to failure?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> That's impressive. Your big lifts seem to be around the same as mines. You're a few lbs lighter though.
> 
> Do you lift any of your sets to failure?


Erm squats I don't go completely to failure just until I feel I can't do another because of safety and form ect, leg press is to fail dead lift and bb bench the same as squats. Sometimes I get a spot on my last squat set of squats so I don't fold to much. How about your self?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Erm squats I don't go completely to failure just until I feel I can't do another because of safety and form ect, leg press is to fail dead lift and bb bench the same as squats. Sometimes I get a spot on my last squat set of squats so I don't fold to much. How about your self?


I used to mate but was always ill. I try and stop around 2 reps short now or if i hit the range i just put the weight down.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I used to mate but was always ill. I try and stop around 2 reps short now or if i hit the range i just put the weight down.


What so you mean I'll, tired and drained?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> What so you mean I'll, tired and drained?


No mate, just picked up constant virus's and sore throats etc. Just wasnt suited to me.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> No mate, just picked up constant virus's and sore throats etc. Just wasnt suited to me.


Oh right I see, yeh it's gd to listen to your body. If I don't get enough rest and recovery I get dry lips and then I know it's time to take a rest day and just chill!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Sweet session today!

Chest

Bb bench; bar x 12, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 70 x 8

Upward cable flys; 1p x 15, 2p x 10, 1 p x 10

Incline db press; 20 x 8, 25 x 8 x 2

Db flys; 10 x 8, 12.5 x 8

Cable flys; 3p x 10 x 2


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Badboy you and your 70!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Badboy you and your 70!


Steady growth meeeeeee!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Back

Dead lifts; 60 x 8, 100 x 8, 120 x 8, 130 x 7

T bar rows; 20 x 8, 25 x 8, 30 x 8, 30 x 8

Wg hg pull downs; 7p x 10, 10p x 8, 10p x 8

Lat pullover machine; 4p x 10, 5p x 10, 6p x 8

Reverse flys; 5p x 8 x 3


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Back
> 
> Dead lifts; 60 x 8, 100 x 8, 120 x 8, 130 x 7
> 
> ...


130kg for 7! Well done mate, weights increasing each week.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

As before - Steady gains meeeeeee!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

another skinny wannabe with dreams of being big ...hah you will get there eventually. I've started at 25, 6'3 9st!  so it can be done.

btw impressive dead lifts mate good luck


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> another skinny wannabe with dreams of being big ...hah you will get there eventually. I've started at 25, 6'3 9st!  so it can be done.
> 
> btw impressive dead lifts mate good luck


Cheers mate, what's your stats now then?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice lifting. With a good strength base you will go far.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice lifting. With a good strength base you will go far.


Cheers buddy, it's comments like that that keep ya going!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Shoulders

Cable side raises, 1 arm; 1p x 15, 2p x 15

Db press; 17.5 x 8, 20 x 8 x 3

Seated press machine; 15 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Cable side raises, 2 arm; 1p x 10 x 3

Rear delt flys; 3p x 8, 3p x 10, 3p x 8

Shrugs; 50 x 20, 90 x 15, 90 x 10

Sorted, happy with that session as it was on my own. C.hill is being a big girl this week and not lifting!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

j.o.s.h said:


> C.hill is being a big girl this week and not lifting!


He's cutting training because he's scared you will make him look bad. :rolleye:


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> He's cutting training because he's scared you will make him look bad. :rolleye:


Haha I seriously doubt that's ever going to happen!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep believing and training hard and who knows....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Haha I seriously doubt that's ever going to happen!


Not when you keep missing leg sessions!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Not when you keep missing leg sessions!


Pot kettle and black comes to mind!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Pot kettle and black comes to mind!


I've got a decent excuse! Lol


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I've got a decent excuse! Lol


I don't think that being a big girl is a valid excuse!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> I don't think that being a big girl is a valid excuse!


No it's not an excuse so don't use it again next week!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Chest

Bb bench; bar x 10, 40 x 10, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 70 x 8

Cable flys; 3p x 10, 4p x 10, 4p x 10

Machine press; 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 50 x 8

Incline db press; 15 x 8, 20 x 8, 22.5 x 8

Upward cable flys; 1p x 10, 2p x 10

Done!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Really happy with my dead lift progression, 130 x 8 today, new pb! Keeping the form nice and the reps controlled with no bounce!

Back

Dead lifts; 60 x 8, 100 x 8, 120 x 8, 130 x 8

Low cable rows; 8p x 12 x 3

Hg wide cable pull downs; 6p x 12, 8p x 12 x 2

Lat pull over machine; 4p x 12, 8p x 8 x 2

Tbar rows; 25 x 8 x 3

Lying db flys ; 8kg x 12 x 3


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah yeah 130kg for 8, well done mate!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah yeah 130kg for 8, well done mate!


Cheers bud! 135 for reps next week!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

starting from a good point mate! nice and lean! good luck!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> starting from a good point mate! nice and lean! good luck!


Cheers bud! When did you start?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Strength is on the up big time, well done.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Cheers bud! When did you start?


about 14 months ago mate  takes time and dedication but it's the best thing you'll ever do, I promise.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Legs

Squats: bar x 8, 60 x 8, 75 x 8, 85 x 6, 95 x 5, 60 x 12

Lying ham curl: 35 x 8 x 3, 35 drop set 20 reps

Leg press: 60 x 15, 80 x 16, 100 x 15, 140 x 15

Calf raises: 9p x 12 x 3

Short but sweet!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats: bar x 8, 60 x 8, 75 x 8, 85 x 6, 95 x 5, 60 x 12
> 
> ...


Legs are carnage already mate!!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Legs are carnage already mate!!


Definatly not functioning well!! Stairs are a nightmare!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love leg days, hate the next days though.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good starting place mate you have clearly put some effort in already. Looking forward to seeing what you achieve over the next year


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Bit of a short session today as had to play taxi for the Missus!

Chest

Bb bench: bar x 12, 40 x 12, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 70 x 7, 60 x 8

Cable flys: 3p x 12, 4p x 8 x 2, 3p x 12

Incline db press: 17.5 x 8, 20 x 8, 22.5 x 8


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

12/11- inclining 25s for 8, why you been on the 22.5kgs for the last 2 weeks?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 12/11- inclining 25s for 8, why you been on the 22.5kgs for the last 2 weeks?


That's where I had to stop to go pick Ellie up! Franky and bennys after tho, nom nom!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> That's where I had to stop to go pick Ellie up! Franky and bennys after tho, nom nom!


Also I think at that point I was counting the little bb as 2.5kg but not now so it's the same as 12/11


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Legs

Squats: bar x 10, 60 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 6, 100 x 4

Lying ham curls: 25 x 12, 35 x 10, 35 x 8 x 2, 20 x 20

Leg press: 120 x 15, 140 x 15

One leg quad extension: 2p x 8 x 2

Calf raises: 9p x 15, 11p x 15

Sorted! Just finished preparing my meals for tomorrow! Legs are jellyfied!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Prepped meals? There's a first!

Lol good session tonight mate, dreading tomorrow!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Chest

Bb bench: bar x 12, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 4, 65 x 10

Cable fly: 3p x 12,4p x 10, 3p x 8 x 2

Machine press: 40 x 8, 50 x 8 x 2

Machine fly: 3p x 15, 5p x 10, 7p x 6

Db tri extension: 8 x 8 x 2

Cable pushdown: 5p x 10 x 2


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

80kg yeah boy


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Legs

Squats: bar x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 6, 90 x 6, 100 x 4

Plateau 

Single leg Ham curl: 27.5 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8

Smith calf extension: 30 x 12, 50 x 12, 70 x 10 x 2

Leg press: 100 x 15, 125 x 15, 150 x 15

Single leg Quad extension: 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 45 x 8 x 2


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Chest
> 
> Bb bench: bar x 12, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 4, 65 x 10
> 
> ...


10kg on flat bench thats impressive buddy, well done!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> 10kg on flat bench thats impressive buddy, well done!


Quite the comedian  do you need me to start putting 'kilograms' after weight value so you can follow the thread or perhaps a tutorial on common sense?

This might help you!?


----------



## _James (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice progress mate, good read so far.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Quite the comedian  do you need me to start putting 'kilograms' after weight value so you can follow the thread or perhaps a tutorial on common sense?
> 
> This might help you!?


what are you on about mate lol

didn't you add 10kg to your bench from 70 to 80? :confused1:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice work on the journal mate! Another skinny brother subbed for pics and progress! Awesome numbers on your squats and deads at your weight too as the boys have said...

Unless I missed something, you're all natty yeah?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> what are you on about mate lol
> 
> didn't you add 10kg to your bench from 70 to 80? :confused1:


Oh haha yeh sorry mate I completely miss understood your comment! I thought you were being sarcastic! My names josh and welcome to my journal I subbed your thread seems like your making good progress! How long u been training?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

mattske said:


> Nice work on the journal mate! Another skinny brother subbed for pics and progress! Awesome numbers on your squats and deads at your weight too as the boys have said...
> 
> Unless I missed something, you're all natty yeah?


Thank you mate, comments like that make it all worthwhile! Yes I am all natty so far, I really enjoy deds but not so much the squats lol but there so important!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Oh haha yeh sorry mate I completely miss understood your comment! I thought you were being sarcastic! My names josh and welcome to my journal I subbed your thread seems like your making good progress! How long u been training?


no mate, you'd know if i was bein sarcastic haha

in training 3 weeks following a lot of time off. gathering my wheels again  how about yourself josh?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Thank you mate, comments like that make it all worthwhile! Yes I am all natty so far, I really enjoy deds but not so much the squats lol but there so important!


A little motivation never goes astray, no matter where you find it... Ahhh haha have you seem that motivational poster about squats and deads with the two girls?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

mattske said:


> A little motivation never goes astray, no matter where you find it... Ahhh haha have you seem that motivational poster about squats and deads with the two girls?


Ah ha yeh probably on the yeh she squats Facebook page!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> no mate, you'd know if i was bein sarcastic haha
> 
> in training 3 weeks following a lot of time off. gathering my wheels again  how about yourself josh?


In and out for a year or so but seriously only around 6 months, getting the kcals in is my problem as I have a very active job! Good to see you've gone back to it!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

mattske said:


> View attachment 103769


Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Quite the comedian  do you need me to start putting 'kilograms' after weight value so you can follow the thread or perhaps a tutorial on common sense?
> 
> This might help you!?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

j.o.s.h said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm


Not sure if I prefer squats or deadlifts ???


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

oh yeh subbed btw 

and deadlifts are the true test of a man! it's a shame i can do so little deadlifts in a week


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think deadlifts are by far the most taxing exercise there is. Squats are bad enough but the deads take it hands down.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think deadlifts are by far the most taxing exercise there is. Squats are bad enough but the deads take it hands down.


I agree, deds sap your energy, going to experiment with lucozade pre workout for extra energy, do you have a pre workout drink or supp apart from afternoon meal ect?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> oh yeh subbed btw
> 
> and deadlifts are the true test of a man! it's a shame i can do so little deadlifts in a week


Haha I like the true man test idea! How do you mean so little dead lifts?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im only training in the afternoon as Im off work this week but I normaly train after 8pm (after kids go to bed). I have found that if I have a strong coffee before I workout it seems to give me a little boost. Iv tried some preworkout sups but TBH the coffee is better and far cheeper. Give it a go before shelling out on expensive products.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Chest

Bb bench: bar x 10, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 72.5 x 6, 70 x 8

Cable flys; 4 x 8, 9 x 8, 11 x 8, 13 x 8

Incline db press: 20 x 8 x 3

Upward cable raise; 2p x 10 x 3


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Chest
> 
> Bb bench: bar x 10, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 72.5 x 6, 70 x 8
> 
> ...


Very nice mate. Forgot triceps again didn't ya!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeh didn't have time, ill do them with delts!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Haha I like the true man test idea! How do you mean so little dead lifts?


my routine dictates i can only do 1 set of 5 reps of a working set for deadlifts with 3 days rest between the next time i get to deadlift. i wish i could do more 

deadlifts make the biggest men sweat, puke and cry


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> I agree, deds sap your energy, going to experiment with lucozade pre workout for extra energy, do you have a pre workout drink or supp apart from afternoon meal ect?


have oats about 120-90 mins pre workout if it's energy you want. lucozade ain't gonna do much for resistance training. you wanna be hitting endurance training hard to get the benefits of lucozade and other sports drinks

if anything, have your luzozade POST workout as it's filled with glucose so will give you a nice insulin spike to help protein go to where it's needed


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DigIt said:


> my routine dictates i can only do 1 set of 5 reps of a working set for deadlifts with 3 days rest between the next time i get to deadlift. i wish i could do more
> 
> deadlifts make the biggest men sweat, puke and cry


Fcuk deadlifting every 3 days!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> have oats about 120-90 mins pre workout if it's energy you want. lucozade ain't gonna do much for resistance training. you wanna be hitting endurance training hard to get the benefits of lucozade and other sports drinks
> 
> if anything, have your luzozade POST workout as it's filled with glucose so will give you a nice insulin spike to help protein go to where it's needed


Nice one, yeh i have an oat based shake at half 3 then go to the gym around quater to 5, stimms like caffeine don't really agree with me so I think I'll just stick to the oats ect


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk deadlifting every 3 days!


haha. it's only 1 set ya big baby! :laugh:

maybe get some hair on that body help ya out... :whistling:


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> my routine dictates i can only do 1 set of 5 reps of a working set for deadlifts with 3 days rest between the next time i get to deadlift. i wish i could do more
> 
> deadlifts make the biggest men sweat, puke and cry


Change your routine then!? I start at 60 x 8 then 80 x 8 or 100 x 8 to warm up, do a full body stretch then start increasing the weight with 5 or 6 rep sets. After that u will defiantly need a week to recover unless you are on aas?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DigIt said:


> haha. it's only 1 set ya big baby! :laugh:
> 
> maybe get some hair on that body help ya out... :whistling:


Come back and say that once your pulling some real weight


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> haha. it's only 1 set ya big baby! :laugh:
> 
> maybe get some hair on that body help ya out... :whistling:


Digit you could dread your own nipple tassels with the amount or nipple hair u got haha


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Change your routine then!? I start at 60 x 8 then 80 x 8 or 100 x 8 to warm up, do a full body stretch then start increasing the weight with 5 or 6 rep sets. After that u will defiantly need a week to recover unless you are on aas?


nope, natty bro, i have much more potential before i need assistance. i'm on starting strength so i can't chop & change, it's working so i can't knock it tbh. just have a passion for deadlifts lol 



C.Hill said:


> Come back and say that once your pulling some real weight


touché



j.o.s.h said:


> Digit you could dread your own nipple tassels with the amount or nipple hair u got haha


how do you know i got hairy nipples? and yeah, they're pretty fckin hairy haha


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> how do you know i got hairy nipples? and yeah, they're pretty fckin hairy haha


Pic on your log doughnut!

Surely you don't get enough time to recover then with 3 days rest?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Pic on your log doughnut!
> 
> Surely you don't get enough time to recover then with 3 days rest?


i forgot i had one over on natty section!

plenty of undisturbed sleep & a good diet takes care of your body mate, recovery is going v.well so far. i have to stop myself doing assistance work!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Pic on your log doughnut!


Ah my bad, log was someone else's, was just a good guess then


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Ah my bad, log was someone else's, was just a good guess then


no mate you're right birds come to nest in my nipples during spring lol


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Shoulders and back

Cable side raises: 2p x 15, 3p x 10 x 2

Db press: 16 x 12, 18 x 12, 18 x 10

Deadlifts: 60 x 10, 100x 10, 120 x 8, 130 x 8, 140 x 6

Lat pull down: 16 x 8, 21 x 10, 24 x 10

Felt like I was going to be sick..... End of session!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You need to slow down pal, your making the rest of us look bad. Have a few weeks off. :whistling:


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> whats your diet looking like?


Trying to eat around 3500 clean kcals ed, weekdays is easy but I struggle at the weekends! Also I'm struggling with a rogue wisdom tooth which diggs in to the opposite gum when I chew and it makes eating more of a chore.

Need to do a new macro breakdown really, might do it this weekend!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> You need to slow down pal, your making the rest of us look bad. Have a few weeks off. :whistling:


Haha nice one brother! Haven't trained shoulders in a couple of weeks and dissent do back on Thursday because of work so I thought is bob 2 birds with the same jonnie so to speak!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think shoulders and back is a good combo, I always enjoy training th two together.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

42 deadlift reps!! that would be overkill for me

nice going :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> 42 deadlift reps!! that would be overkill for me
> 
> nice going :thumbup1:


140kg for 6 reps would be "over" overkill for me !


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

As other guys have been saying, your lifts are very very good for your size! Not bad going at all!


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

good journo super strong for your weight top effort keep it up


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lifts are getting more impressive every session mate. Good stuff!

Have you broke through that 11stone barrier yet?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lifts are getting more impressive every session mate. Good stuff!
> 
> Have you broke through that 11stone barrier yet?


Cheers mate, I'm hovering around it at the moment, good couple of weeks of eating and training and I reckon I'll be past it solidly!!!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

winstan said:


> good journo super strong for your weight top effort keep it up


Cheers bud!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> 42 deadlift reps!! that would be overkill for me
> 
> nice going :thumbup1:


Haha my lower back is killing today! Got to wash the car an all, could be a painful hour!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I think shoulders and back is a good combo, I always enjoy training th two together.


It's ok but not my first choice, should have been back and biceps really!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Just had the 'big breakfast' at my local diner, belly is churning like a guddun! I can feel the satfat slowly seeping in to my arteries!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Just had the 'big breakfast' at my local diner, belly is churning like a guddun! I can feel the satfat slowly seeping in to my arteries!


and from the arteries then to produce test 

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_nutrition/saturated_fat_killer_or_testosterone_booster


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> and from the arteries then to produce test
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_nutrition/saturated_fat_killer_or_testosterone_booster


Good article mate and well referenced, not feeling so bad now haha


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Other than lost of food are you taking any supps of any kind ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> and from the arteries then to produce test
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_nutrition/saturated_fat_killer_or_testosterone_booster


That could explain why my recent recomp worked rather well with 35% of my cals coming from fat.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> That could explain why my recent recomp worked rather well with 35% of my cals coming from fat.


as natural trainers we are even MORE dependant on fat for energy+test. if you haven't experimented with fat macros before i strongly advise it, could see new improvements :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have just started a new thread about fat macros for bulking. Im going to have a play around after christmas, I was thinking of going as high as 35 or ever 40% fat and lower my carbs. Not exactly sure just yet as I need to do some research.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

good stuff  it's all about trial and error really!

my macro split is 30% protein 20% carbs and 50% fats. roughly

have been on a few different splits and high fat is definitely the way to go for me


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

50% fat sounds good to me as I dont have a huge appetite. Not a big fan of rice or sweet potatoes either.

Sorry to hijack your journal josh.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Other than lost of food are you taking any supps of any kind ?


Not really, just add a couple of scoops of herbalife f1 to my morning mass shake for the vits and minerals, chewable vit c tabs, zma and casiene before bed. How about yourself?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 50% fat sounds good to me as I dont have a huge appetite. Not a big fan of rice or sweet potatoes either.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your journal josh.


No problem! It's all good info and ideas, keep them coming! Been using this in my shakes instead of olive oil, polyunsaturates are mighty!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> good stuff  it's all about trial and error really!
> 
> my macro split is 30% protein 20% carbs and 50% fats. roughly
> 
> have been on a few different splits and high fat is definitely the way to go for me


I think you've got to listen to what your body is telling you and try new things to see what works. Eg I can force feed pasta and chicken for around 2 weeks before I get all blocked up and lethargic, basmati rice seems better although no as tasty as pasta bake!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I find rice and pasta such a chore to eat plain so I just add a few spoons of sauce for moisture. I don't have the same issue with bread though. Iv been eating warburtons seed batch recently, tastes great and 18.2g of carbs per slice so in 2 slices I get 36g of carbs, I would need to eat over 100g of pasta to get the same amount of carbs. Also pasta gives me really bad wind, I don't mind but the wife isn't keen.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I find rice and pasta such a chore to eat plain so I just add a few spoons of sauce for moisture. I don't have the same issue with bread though. Iv been eating warburtons seed batch recently, tastes great and 18.2g of carbs per slice so in 2 slices I get 36g of carbs, I would need to eat over 100g of pasta to get the same amount of carbs. Also pasta gives me really bad wind, I don't mind but the wife isn't keen.


Haha, have you tried burgens soya and linseed, loads a carbs but also loads of protien, 12 g per slice!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

12g per slice sounds good to me, I'll have a look next shop. The stuff iv got is almost 6g per slice so not too bad.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Haha, have you tried burgens soya and linseed, loads a carbs but also loads of protien, 12 g per slice!


7g


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 7g


tesco.com says 5.3g per slice, ill have to look at the packet.... unless someone has one to hand?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> tesco.com says 5.3g per slice, ill have to look at the packet.... unless someone has one to hand?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> tesco.com says 5.3g per slice, ill have to look at the packet.... unless someone has one to hand?


waitrose website aggrees with @C.Hill for 7g wtf tesco!!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> View attachment 104495


Quick on the draw!! never trust the blue and white!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iv got an empty McCoys packet if that's any help.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 12g per slice sounds good to me, I'll have a look next shop. The stuff iv got is almost 6g per slice so not too bad.


im afraid i missinformed you but its actually 7g per slice proved with irrefutable evidence @C.Hill!! still its 14g per sarnie!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I'm back from a Christmas break, didn't eat very well over the holidays and didn't go to the gym for 3 weeks so wasn't expecting to feel particularly strong but today's shoulder sesh wasn't too bad!

Shoulders

Cable side raises; 2p x 10, 2p x 12, 2p x 12

Face pulls; 7p x 15, 7p x 20, 5 p x 20

Bb press; 20 x 8, 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 37.5 x 8, 40 x 7( fail)

Crazy 28's; 6kgdb x 3

Various abb exercises


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> im afraid i missinformed you but its actually 7g per slice proved with irrefutable evidence @C.Hill!! still its 14g per sarnie!


Repped you just for using the word irrefutable.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Repped you just for using the word irrefutable.


Haha eloquent meeee!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your DB Press is very impressive, especially pre exhausted. Looking good for 2013.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Your DB Press is very impressive, especially pre exhausted. Looking good for 2013.


Yeh mate I prefer the bb to the db press for shoulders, more stable! First day yesterday and then felt like crap today, think I've caught the flu


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's a ot of flu about at the moment, people were faling like flies before christmas.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> There's a ot of flu about at the moment, people were faling like flies before christmas.


I managed to avoid all of it even though other family members had it up until now, I think lack of sleep and starting work+training again lowered my defences  had 5g of vitC today already, how much is too much?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was having 100mg vit c which I think is ok. 5g seems high but Im no expert.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

3000-5000mg for no more than 3 days in my opinion. then back to 1000mg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DigIt said:


> 3000-5000mg for no more than 3 days in my opinion. then back to 1000mg


Whys that mate? Genuine question as I see alot of conflicting opinions on dosages for vit c, some are talking 20+g a day!!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Whys that mate? Genuine question as I see alot of conflicting opinions on dosages for vit c, some are talking 20+g a day!!!


too many strong dose tablets not good for your liver man. 20g Seems mental! I doubt ur body can find use for all that as well. No need to be that excessive like


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> too many strong dose tablets not good for your liver man. 20g Seems mental! I doubt ur body can find use for all that as well. No need to be that excessive like


I think that this kind of thing can only be decided by research, relative doses can affect the body in different ways, also toxicity to the body/ liver, fitness, water intake and digestive health can alter the factors of correct dosing!

Anyone got any good links to vit c research papers ect?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try google scholar, my wifes doing a post grad diploma and uses it a lot for medical research. Worth a try.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Try google scholar, my wifes doing a post grad diploma and uses it a lot for medical research. Worth a try.


Nice one will have a look !


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I take about 4g per day. I'm doing better than i was on 2g per day. So its either that or the introduction of zma.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I take about 4g per day. I'm doing better than i was on 2g per day. So its either that or the introduction of zma.


ZMA is great man after 2 weeks taking it i notice a much better, deeper sleep


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

DigIt said:


> ZMA is great man after 2 weeks taking it i notice a much better, deeper sleep


X2


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Just read your journal mate! Well impressed with your strength. I now feel like I need to try harder, so nice one! Lucky bastard having c hill Train you :thumb:


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Just read your journal mate! Well impressed with your strength. I now feel like I need to try harder, so nice one! Lucky bastard having c hill Train you :thumb:


Nice one buddy! It's simple really, eat more and sleep more!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> ZMA is great man after 2 weeks taking it i notice a much better, deeper sleep


Usually I crunch about 3G per day, found zma really helps when training hard!

Recovered from the flu now so back to training on Monday! LEGS!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Just read your journal mate! Well impressed with your strength. I now feel like I need to try harder, so nice one! Lucky bastard having c hill Train you :thumb:


He hasn't got me training him at the moment that's why his lifts are lagging


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

j.o.s.h said:


> Usually I crunch about 3G per day, found zma really helps when training hard!
> 
> Recovered from the flu now so back to training on Monday! LEGS!


That's the way, ease your way back into it gently with a killer leg session.

Good luck for Tuesday....


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> That's the way, ease your way back into it gently with a killer leg session.
> 
> Good luck for Tuesday....


Haha going to be crawling around work on all 4's!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You will be crawling for the rest of the week.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

First day back training after the flu, pretty happy really, not such a bad starting point after my Christmas break and flu after all!

Legs

Squats; bar x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 6, 80 x 5 x 2

Seated calf raise machine; 35 x 13, 35 x 12, 35 x 14

Quad extension; 25 x 8, 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 37.5 x 8

Sldl; 40 x 8 x 3


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> First day back training after the flu, pretty happy really, not such a bad starting point after my Christmas break and flu after all!
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


Tart.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How's the walking today


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> How's the walking today


Not as bad as I thought it might be, painful though! Tomorrow will be the real test!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Chest and tris

Bb bench; bar x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 65 x 7

Cable flys; 9 x 8, 11 x 8 x 3

Upward cable flys; 4 x 8, 4 x 10, 4 x 12

Incline db press; 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 6

Cable pushdown l; 14 x 8, 19 x 8, 16 x 10, 16 x 12

Cgbp; 20 x 10, 30 x 8, 40 x 6


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Tart.


Beta


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm doing legs tonight so there will be two of us walking funny tomorrow.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Chest and tris
> 
> Bb bench; bar x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 65 x 7
> 
> ...


Gay


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Gay


Stop spamming on my journal!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm doing legs tonight so there will be two of us walking funny tomorrow.


Haha yeh, I've got a cushy college day tomorrow though, the hardest part is walking up the hill to nandos at lunch


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Im a lazy office boy so sitting on my ass all day. The trouble is when I sit I get stiff so I would rather walk around a little to get the blood flowing. Legs are hurting already, not a good sign.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Quick back workout today, super setting killed me!

Back

Dead lifts super set pull ups; 60, 100, 120, 130 x 6, pull-ups 4 x 6

Low pulley cable rows superset lat pulls owns ; 29 x 12, 34 x 12 x 3 lat 14 x 12 x 4


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How's the legs ? My calves are still hurting today.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> How's the legs ? My calves are still hurting today.


Not to bad, looking forward to Monday to test them out again! Have you tried stretching before and after bed, I find it helps with the doms!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I always do 5 mins on rowing machine followed by leg ext to warm up knees then at the end have a good stretch and finish with another 5 mins on the rower. I do this on all my workouts whatever I train.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

So the gym might not be open tomorrow because of the white stuff but I did make this before a pork casserole for dinner!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> So the gym might not be open tomorrow because of the white stuff but I did make this before a pork casserole for dinner!
> 
> View attachment 108344
> 
> ...


Hercules is open


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Hercules is open


Nice, if I can get to it in the snowskate polo!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Nice, if I can get to it in the snowskate polo!


Mate I honestly wouldn't even bother tomorrow, just book it off as holiday.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Legs

Squats; 60 x 5, 70 x 5, 80 x 5, 90 x 5, 95 x 5

Calf raises; bar x 15, 40 x 15, 50 x 15, 60 x 15, 70 x 15

Quad extension(single pad); 35 x 8, 45 x 8, 55 x 8, 65 x 8, 75 x 8

Ham curl; 30 x 8, 30 x 12, 35 x 8

Seated leg press; 65 x 10, 85 x 10, 95 x 8, 105 x 8


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice squatting mate!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Nice squatting mate!


Nice one, kept it really strict and controlled, feeling it now though!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice leg day. I'm looking forward to training mine tomorrow.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Chest

Decline bb press; bar x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 70 x 7

Incline bb press; 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 45 x 8 x 2

Cable flys; 9 x 8, 11 x 6, 9 x 7

Upward cable flys; 4 x 10 x 3

Cable pushdown hg; 16 x 8 x 3

Cable pushdown; 16 x 8 x 3


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Back

Deadlifts; 60 x 5, 100 x 5, 120 x 5, 130 x 5, 140 x 4

Low cable rows oh; 34 x 12, 36 x 12, 39 x 12, 42 x 12, 44 x 12

Cable lat pull downs; 16 x 10, 19 x 8 x 2

Pull-ups; 5 x 3

Hg rows; 25 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8, 45 x 8, 50 x 8

Hg pull down; 40 x 8, 55 x 10 x 3


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

New squat pb, yeh yeh yeh

Legs

Squats; bar x 8, 60 x 5, 70 x 5, 80 x 5, 90 x 5, 100 x 3, 100 x 2

Leg press calf raises; 50 x 13, 75 x 12 x 2, 100 x 8

Leg press; 100 x 12, 125 x 8, 150 x 8, 175 x 6

Quad extension; 35 x 8, 40 x 8, 45 x 6

Ham curl; 25 x 8, 30 x 8, 35 x 8


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Chest

Bb bench; bar x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 67.5 x 5, 70 x 5

Cable flys; 9 x 8, 11 x 8 x 3

Upward cable flys; 4 x 10 x 3

Incline db press; 16 x 8, 18 x 8, 20 x 8

Strict cable pushdown; 16 x 10, 19 x 8, 21 x 8 x 3

Cgbp; 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 4


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought my gym was immune from this but it seems not!


----------



## TimeForHeroes (Sep 27, 2012)

Just read your journal mate, well impressed - I'm a skinny f^cker too, packed some weight on in the 1st few months of training and hit a plateau recently so it's good to see your progress so I can nick a few tips.

Any recent progress pics? You put on much size??


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Hovering around 11 stone over Christmas so up half a stone since I started the journal, slowly putting on the mass, biggest tip is if your lifts stagnate then eat more!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TimeForHeroes said:


> You put on much size??


Nope, fcuk all!!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Nope, fcuk all!!


Yeh yeh yeh whatever natty scum!


----------



## TimeForHeroes (Sep 27, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Hovering around 11 stone over Christmas so up half a stone since I started the journal, slowly putting on the mass, biggest tip is if your lifts stagnate then eat more!


Oh christ, I'm struggling to get all my calories in as it is! I'm constantly full as **** and getting a pot belly from all the extra food, haha - time to introduce some cardio I reckon, even though it bores the sh!t out of me


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Yeh yeh yeh whatever natty scum!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


>


Hahaha


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

You've got a great lean shape to start with there, you'll do very well.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> You've got a great lean shape to start with there, you'll do very well.


Thanks bud!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Well had 4 wisdom teeth out yesterday, I look like a hamster at the moment, won't be training for a week or so all food being liquidised!


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

j.o.s.h said:


> Cheers matey!
> 
> Currently im doing a 5day split:
> 
> ...


Maybe try training legs twice a week bro? they are the biggest part of your body big legs = Big gains 

Awesome stats as well bro!!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Prospect said:


> Maybe try training legs twice a week bro? they are the biggest part of your body big legs = Big gains
> 
> Awesome stats as well bro!!


Cheers bud, I don't think I could manage twice a week on legs, they just about recover in time for dead lifts!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

First day back training after having 4 teeth out last week, lost a bit of strength but not as much to make me displeased!

Legs

Squats; bar x 8, 60 x 5, 70 x 5, 80 x 5, 90 x 5, 95 x 3

Smith standing calf extension; 40 x 10, 60 x 10 x 3

Leg press; 100 x 10, 125 x 8 x 2

Ham/glut extension; bw x 12, hug 10kg x 10x 2

Single quad extension; 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

First day back training after having 4 teeth out last week, lost a bit of strength but not as much to make me displeased!

Legs

Squats; bar x 8, 60 x 5, 70 x 5, 80 x 5, 90 x 5, 95 x 3

Smith standing calf extension; 40 x 10, 60 x 10 x 3

Leg press; 100 x 10, 125 x 8 x 2

Ham/glut extension; bw x 12, hug 10kg x 10x 2

Single quad extension; 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

may you return with a vengeance mate..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel your pain having been to the dentist today I'm feeling a little sore now. No where near as bad as you must have been. It must feel good to be back in the gym.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I feel your pain having been to the dentist today I'm feeling a little sore now. No where near as bad as you must have been. It must feel good to be back in the gym.


Yeh it felt good, could feel the stitches stretching when straining a little bit but no blood so it's all good!! May the squatting commence!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Did you train tonight mate? Or pussy out cos your tired?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

In to minds about my recurrent problem of varicocele, had an embolisation September time ( before i started this journal) which worked for a bit but then came back ( I don't think I left it long enough before restarting training). I did feel amazing after the procedure and I'm sure my test levels returned to a higher level but now I'm feeling like its low again now the varicocele is back. Fixing it now means open surgery which means a lot of time off work, training and education.... Any ideas guys


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Did you train tonight mate? Or pussy out cos your tired?


Leaving it until tomorrow's 'study day' !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> In to minds about my recurrent problem of varicocele, had an embolisation September time ( before i started this journal) which worked for a bit but then came back ( I don't think I left it long enough before restarting training). I did feel amazing after the procedure and I'm sure my test levels returned to a higher level but now I'm feeling like its low again now the varicocele is back. Fixing it now means open surgery which means a lot of time off work, training and education.... Any ideas guys


Would post this question in a thread of its own mate, could get some really helpful replies.


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Started trying a new approach today, pre exhaust before compounds and minimal rest in-between sets , seemed to work well with a big pump! Have to wait and see over the next few weeks!

Chest and shoulders

Cable flys; 6 x 12, 9 x 10, 11 x 10

Upwards cable flys; 4 x 12, 4 x 12, 4 x 12

Incline bb bench; bar x 8, drop sets, 40 x 10, 35 x 10, 30x 8, 25 x 6, 20 x 6

Machine press; 40 x 10, 30 x 10 x 2

Cable side raise; 4 x 12, 4 x 10 x 2

Face pulls; 9 x 15, 9 x 20

Machine shoulder press; 25 x 8, 20 x 7, 17.5 x 7,


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

gay:whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DigIt said:


> gay:whistling:


Uber gay


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

??? Am I missing something?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> gay:whistling:


No mate


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> No mate


the workout lol i'm only takin the **** mate

going for a 'pump' workout never got anyone big


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

DigIt said:


> the workout lol i'm only takin the **** mate
> 
> going for a 'pump' workout never got anyone big


Haha yeh I know, that wasn't the objective but it can't be a bad thing!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

DigIt said:


> the workout lol i'm only takin the **** mate
> 
> going for a 'pump' workout never got anyone big


No one ever told Arnie this. I'm thinking of his famous "pumped" speech.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

aad123 said:


> No one ever told Arnie this. I'm thinking of his famous "pumped" speech.


isn't it "like cumming" to him :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DigIt said:


> isn't it "like cumming" to him :lol:


Haha I do love that speech, but he got interviewed not so long ago and said he was just joking, exaggerating it for the cameras lol and the bit about him not attending his dads funeral because of the Olympia comp, that was all bullshìt too.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Haha I do love that speech, but he got interviewed not so long ago and said he was just joking, exaggerating it for the cameras lol and the bit about him not attending his dads funeral because of the Olympia comp, that was all bullshìt too.


can't fault the guy really except for that video lol it was hilarious


----------



## snappyfish (Apr 15, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> First day back training after having 4 teeth out last week, lost a bit of strength but not as much to make me displeased!


Just had one out, 3 days ago.. Still hurts now? what was your healing time?


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

snappyfish said:


> Just had one out, 3 days ago.. Still hurts now? what was your healing time?


Took about a week to heal over on the ones I didn't have stitches, the key is to keep your mouth ultra clean and salt wash after every meal! Don't use mouthwash until they are healed as it just aggravates the wound and it ****ing hurts as I found out! Did you have stitches?


----------



## snappyfish (Apr 15, 2012)

No stitches, was awake! Wasn't to complicated! But still have pain near that tooth, starting to think its another tooth giving me sh*t but they can't seem to find anything...


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

snappyfish said:


> No stitches, was awake! Wasn't to complicated! But still have pain near that tooth, starting to think its another tooth giving me sh*t but they can't seem to find anything...


Salt wash like crazy and wait for it to heal, pain is probably just bruising near the root or something like that!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

First back session in ages, hard work but felt good!

Back

Dead lifts; 60 x 8, 100 x 8, 110 x 6, 120 x 5, 130 x 4, 100 x 10

Uh row; 40 x 10, 50 x 10, 60 x 10, 35 x 20

Oh cp row; 37 x 12, 40 x 12 x 2

Lat pull down; 20 x 12 x 3

Cable curls; 14 x 12, 17 x 12 x 3


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Great leg session today, switched leg press for lunges! They are a killer!

Legs

Squats: bar x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 6, 80 x 6, 90 x 6, 100 x 2

Lunges; 30kg x 20, 35 x 20, 30 x 20

Smith calf raises; 30 x 20, 50 x 20, 60 x 12 x 2

Seated leg curl; 45 x 10, 45 x 10, 35 x 10

Single seated leg extension; 25 x 8, 30 x 8, 35 x 8


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Chest and shoulders

Cable flys; 6 x 10, 9 x 10, 11 x 8 x 2

Incline bp; 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 45 x 8 x 2

Upward cable flys; 4 x 15 x 2

Cable side raises; 4 x 10 x 3

Standing bb press; 20 x 10, 30 x 8 x 3

Front raise; 10 x 8 x 3

Cable pushdown; 18 x 10, 22 x 10 x 2


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Haven't trained in a little while, got lots going on at the moment so training will be only 2 days a week, main compounds and a couple of iso's, try and maintain my progress until June!

Dead lift; 60 x 8, 90 x 8, 110 x 5, 120 x 5, 130 x 5, 110 x 5

Ohp; 20 x 8, 30 x 8, 32.5 x 5, 30 x 8, 30 x 5

Uh machine row; 20 x 10, 25 x 10, 30 x 10, 30 x 10, 30 x 8

Shrug; 30 x 10, 70 x 10, 90 x 10, 70 x 12,

Cable side raises; 4 x 10, 6.25 x 7, 4 x 10

Cable crunches; 24 x 20, 30 x 15 x 2


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

j.o.s.h said:


> So ive decided to start writing a journal to record my progress to hopefully show that you dont allways have to be the skinny one of the group, it just takes hard work and a hell of a lot of eating!
> 
> I started training around a year ago to try and improve my strength and contitioning for rock climbing. Luckily i work with forum member C.Hill so was able to start gleaning alot of information on training from him. This did improve my strength for climbing which was great........for a while
> 
> ...


you have no idea how demoralising it is looking at your post and then realising i'm only 9st 13 :'(

oh well, thats what i wanted... i wanted the "never back down" skinny ripped look


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

trololoDROL said:


> you have no idea how demoralising it is looking at your post and then realising i'm only 9st 13 :'(
> 
> oh well, thats what i wanted... i wanted the "never back down" skinny ripped look


Head up chap, most important things are food and sleep, it's a slow game, I'm over the 11st barrier now but had a bit of an up and down 2013 so far! Good luck!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Squats; bar x 8, 60 x 5, 70 x 5, 80 x 5, 85 x 5, 80 x 5 x 2, 60 x 10

Standing calf raises; 64 x 20, 64 x 15, 64 x 12

Bb bench; bar x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8,

55 x 8 x 3

Cable crunches; 34 x 15 x 2, 28 x 15 x 2

Hg pull-ups, 8 , 7, 6


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Dead lift; 60 x 8, 100 x 5, 110 x 5, 120 x 5, 130 x 5, 140 x 5, 100 x 8

Mill press; 30 x 5, 30 x 7, 32.5 x 6 x 3

Shrugs; 70 x 10 x 3

Low pulley cable rows; 31 x 15, 34 x 15, 37 x 15

Pretty happy with my dead lifts, switched from straps to loose chalk, hard on the grip but good!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Impressive lifts mate, i have also just changed from straps to chalk on the old deads, i'm surprised at how much of a difference chalk makes, Which grip do you use?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Dead lift; 60 x 8, 100 x 5, 110 x 5, 120 x 5, 130 x 5, 140 x 5, 100 x 8
> 
> Mill press; 30 x 5, 30 x 7, 32.5 x 6 x 3
> 
> ...


3 plates for 5! Yeah boy yeah!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Pull

Dead lifts; 60 x 10, 100 x 5, 110 x 5, 120 x 5, 130 x 5, 140 x 5,

Wg pull-ups; 10, 8, 8,

Uh row; 50 x 10, 55 x 10, 55 x 10

Front pull down; 50 x 10, 60 x 10, 70 x 10

Shrugs; 60 x 12, 80 x 8, 65 x 10

P curls; ez bar &10 x 12, & 15 x 10, & 17.5 x 8,


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice session mate, tried texting you but it aint working for some reason?

I nailed the 180 tonight!!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Push

Mac shoulder press; 20x 10, 25x 10, 35 x 10, 40 x 7, 40 x 6, 40 x 6, 30 x 8

Cable side raises; 4 x 10, 4 x 12, 4 x 12

Face pulls; 12 x 20, 12 x 25

Bb bench; 40 x 10, 50 x 10, 55 x 7, 55 x 8, 55 x 7

Incline bb bench; 30 x 8, 35 x 8 x 2

Tri pushdowns; 16 x 10, 19 x 10, 22 x 8 x 2


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> whats your diet been looking like mate?


Hitting about 3700 kcals weekdays, breakfast; [email protected], break rice and mince or chicken [email protected], lunch; rice and mince or chicken [email protected], afternoon meal; [email protected] 800, [email protected] 600, before bed; milk casiene [email protected] 300

Need to eat more but find it difficult to cram it in!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Si Train said:


> Impressive lifts mate, i have also just changed from straps to chalk on the old deads, i'm surprised at how much of a difference chalk makes, Which grip do you use?


Hi bud, thanks! I use a mixed grip for dead lifts!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> That seems a lot whats your 800 cal shake?


3 scoops deluxe nutrition weight gainer, 2 scoops herbalife f1, 3tbsp evoo, water


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Pull

Dead lifts; 60 x 8, 100 x 5, 120 x 5, 130 x 5, 135 x 5, 137.5 x 5

Uh mac row; 25 x 10, 30 x 8 x 3, 25 x 10

Mac Front pull down; 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8

Ez curl; bar & 10 x 8, &15 x 8, & 17.5 x 8 x 2


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Pull
> 
> Dead lifts; 60 x 8, 100 x 5, 120 x 5, 130 x 5, 135 x 5, 137.5 x 5
> 
> ...


When you deadlift next just jump from 100kg to 140kg mate, you'll be surprised!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> When you deadlift next just jump from 100kg to 140kg mate, you'll be surprised!


Will do next week, didn't this week as haven't lifted for a week, didn't want to dick something up!


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

j.o.s.h said:


> Will do next week, didn't this week as haven't lifted for a week, didn't want to dick something up!


Haha '**** something up' !


----------



## j.o.s.h (Sep 6, 2012)

Push

Mac shoulder press; 20 x 8, 25 x 8, 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 37.5 x 7

Reverse db fly; 6 x 20, 7 x 15, 7 x 10

Cable side raise; 4 x 15, 6.25 x 8, 4 x 12

Incline bb bench; 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8,

Db flat bench; 20 x 8 x 2

Mac fly; 65 x 6, 55 x 10 x 2

Cable push down; 26 x 10, 26 x 8, 23 x 8


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

j.o.s.h said:


> Push
> 
> Mac shoulder press; 20 x 8, 25 x 8, 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 37.5 x 7
> 
> ...


What a strange order of exercises!


----------

